# illness help



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so i have been looking around a lot lately and noticed that we have some great information here at Tropical Fish Keeping. i think it would be super helpful for members to have some select threads to go to for information (you know the stickies at the top of the section page)..
this thread will hopefully become one of those resources for members.. i would ask each of you to help with this project.... 
if you find a great link to useful information regarding fish or coral illness could you please submit it Via PM for review to myself or any of the wonderful Mods we have here. the reason for this request is so that we do not violate any of the rules her at TFK and inadvertently Promo a product or a site...

links to threads within TFK may be submitted directly to this thread...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

njudson submitted this link;
It is a flow chart to diagnosis fish skin disorders. Fish Skin Disorders

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...yellow-tang-acting-weird-54332/#ixzz13UGm77Yt​

this site has a very interactive diagnosis capability


----------

